# all serms suspended in alcohol?



## schroedes (Feb 13, 2012)

hey guys, quick question, my rats cant have alcohol in their system because of legal issues, are all serms suspended in it?? thanks guys


----------



## oufinny (Feb 13, 2012)

I haven't had one that was, most are suspended in glycerin suspension.


----------



## Prize (Feb 13, 2012)

The stuff I got from Researchstop is definitely in alcohol. Probably something like Bacardi 151 or similar. The amount you'd be taking is so small that I'd say it would be similar to using mouthwash or some cough syrup. Shouldn't be a problem but ask whoever would be checking if mouthwash or cough syrup would be okay to use.


----------



## schroedes (Feb 13, 2012)

hey thanks guys, i will look around more, with the fuckin tests they got nowdays who knows, ill look for a glycerin suspension


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2012)

rui products doesnt use alcohol, formerly lionhead


----------



## gamma (Feb 14, 2012)

I have never used or got any thing from them , but manpower's stuff is in caps . there has been some noise about them lately here on the boards, and not all that long ago..sounds like what ur looking for .


----------



## schroedes (Feb 14, 2012)

thanks guys


----------



## schroedes (Feb 18, 2012)

oufinny said:


> I haven't had one that was, most are suspended in glycerin suspension.


 are the serms in your link suspended in glycerin?


----------

